# O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?



## Happy Chicken (24. Juni 2009)

*O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

Hi Leute,
ich hab mal wieder ne Frage:

Ich habe einen O² Surf Stick (Inet übers Handynetz), da bei mir Zuhause momentan noch nichtmal DSL light verfügbar ist.
Da ich keinen Laptop habe würde ich gerne Zuhause mit meinem Ipod touch ins Internet gehen. Dafür brauche ich ja aber eine drahtlose Netzverkverbindung, desshalb habe ich gedacht meinen O² Stick als Router bzw. Acces Point oder so zu benutzen um mit dem Ipod darauf zugreifen zu können.

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das überhaupt möglich ist, bzw. wie ich das einrichten soll und was ich sonst noch dafür brauche. 

Wenn Ihr die Antwort wisst bitte posten !!!

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus
Euer Happy Chicken


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

der stick is ja meines kein WLAN, sondern nur UMTS. der verbindet sich direkt mit dem mobilnetz und nicht mit nem router oder so. das geht so also nicht. was aber vermutlich gehen würde: WLAN-stick kaufen, dich mit dem ipod touch über WLAN mit dem PC verbinden (falls der touch WLAN hat) und unter windows internet freigeben.

das geht jedenfalls, wenn man mit nem PC mit einem normalen DSL-router verbunden ist und dann mit einem anderen PC wiederum sich er LAN oder WLAN mit dem ersten PC verbindet.


zwei probleme bei der sache:

1) ich weiß nicht, ob man sich per WLAN "direktverbinden" kann wie mit nem LAN-kabel...
2) wenn es klappt, hast du keine verschlüsselung. so was bietet meines wissens nur ein router. d.h. man könnte bei dir mitsurfen, und auch bei ner UMTS-"flat" hat man idR ja grenzen.


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

Also es soll ja bald (ich weiß keinen genaueren Zeitraum) eine neue Fritzbox kommen, da kann man den UMTS-Stick reinsteck und als Fallback fürs DSL nutzen. Bei dir is dann Fallback == Standard, aber das macht ja nichts.

Wenn du den Stick in deinen Rechner steckst und noch einen wlan-Stick im Accesspoint-Modus ansteckst, dann müsstest du auch mit dem iPod über wlan ins netz gehen können.

so far


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

wollt ich grad sagen müsste mit dem Wlan stick von Nintendo klasse funkionieren. Hat es früher bei mir für DS, Wii und PSP also denk mal auch mitm Ipod.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

aber die verschlüsselung... die is doch dann nicht möglich. oder kann man im AP-modus ne verschlüsselung einrichten?


----------



## amdintel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

unser besser wisser scheint mal wieder sehr schlau zu sein,
 ohne genaues zu  wissen   wird erst mal darauf los gepostet  (ist natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint, kuck mal hier ?
Fazit einen anderen Mobil Player installieren, oder lade die den Connect  Manager  runter con O2,  ich glaube  der hat auch eine Wlan Funktion , ja hatter Bild 2
das müsste also damit gehen , vielleicht geht das aba auch ganz ohne  mit Bord Mitteln,
irgendwo kann man doch bei Windows Verz. Sachen noch überbrücken


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

also laut meines wissen kann man das iphone als router verwenden


----------



## amdintel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

achja der link http://www.o2online.de/nw/support/downloads/software/index.html fehlt ja noch , das ist nämlich etwas schwer zu finden , da gibt zwei von,
der obere ist für DSL , der untere für Mobil Internet .
also diese Wlan Funktionen in den Mobil Planer haben ja sicherlich einen Sinn , 
schätze das man damit das koppeln kann, also Wlan zum Umts Stick , 
wahrscheinlich muss man
aber noch irgendwas im Windows freigeben , damit das funktioniert , wie war das noch?
die Verbindung allen,oder im Netz Befindlichen gestatten oder so?


----------



## midnight (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> unser besser wisser scheint mal wieder sehr schlau zu sein,
> ohne genaues zu  wissen   wird erst mal darauf los gepostet  (ist natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint, kuck mal hier ?
> Fazit einen anderen Mobil Player installieren, oder lade die den Connect  Manager  runter con O2,  ich glaube  der hat auch eine Wlan Funktion , ja hatter Bild 2
> das müsste also damit gehen , vielleicht geht das aba auch ganz ohne  mit Bord Mitteln,
> irgendwo kann man doch bei Windows Verz. Sachen noch überbrücken





amdintel schrieb:


> achja der link o2online - software fehlt ja noch , das ist nämlich etwas schwer zu finden , da gibt zwei von,
> der obere ist für DSL , der untere für Mobil Internet .
> also diese Wlan Funktionen in den Mobil Planer haben ja sicherlich einen Sinn ,
> schätze das man damit das koppeln kann, also Wlan zum Umts Stick ,
> ...



Wer soll das bitte lesen? Wie wärs mit Satzzeichen und Absätzen?
Das kann doch so kein Mensch lesen...

so far


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*



amdintel schrieb:


> unser besser wisser scheint mal wieder sehr schlau zu sein,
> ohne genaues zu wissen wird erst mal darauf los gepostet (ist natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint,


  meinst du mich? ich hab ja geschrieben "meines wissens" - ich hab so nen stick nicht hier, er kann ja selber mal schauen. wenn er kein WLAN hat, dann müßte er halt wie ich beschrieben hab nen stick kaufen + internetfreigabe.

und mir der verschlüsselung hab ich auch geschrieben, dass das VIELLEICHT nicht geht und DANN ein problem wäre.


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

die WLAN Funktion bei den o2 Programmen sind dazu da das man nur ein Programm nutzt für beide Verbindungen. Meines wissens kann man den O2 Stick nicht als AccessPoint konfigurieren. Deswegen sag ich ja NIntendo USB Stick. Der richtet bei seiner Installation auch ein das das UMTS freigegeben wird.


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

Hi Leute,

Danke für die vielen posts, die haben mich schon um einiges weiter gebracht.
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe kann ich einen W-Lan Stick dazu benutzen das Netzwerk für andere Geräte zugänglich zu machen.
Mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren wie ich das genau anstellen soll, da ich keinen Plan von sowas hab.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.

cya HC


----------



## amdintel (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

du besitzt doch gar kein UMTS  und auch kein UMTS Stick, 
was postest du hier eigentlich  rein ? 

mit habe gehört oder so, 
mit solchen Sachen  ist keinem geholfen und mit diesen UMTS Dingern geht so einiges .
ich habe gehört das bei O2 nur DSL 2000 Geschw. geht, weil angeblich dieser E160 nicht mehr kann, lt . Provider Angaben bis DSL Geschw. 2000, 
ich erreiche aber oft Geschw. zwischen 4500 und knapp 5000 .
Zwischen Fantasie und ich habe gehört und die Realität,
liegen oft Welten mein Herr .


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*



Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Danke für die vielen posts, die haben mich schon um einiges weiter gebracht.
> Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe kann ich einen W-Lan Stick dazu benutzen das Netzwerk für andere Geräte zugänglich zu machen.
> ...


 ja, ich hab mal für dich was gefunden, was sogar dem touch: NetzwerkTotal - Forum - Laptop als WLan Router für iPod Touch

ob das nun WLAN von nem laptop is oder ein PC mit WLANstick/Karte, das ist ja egal. am simpelsten wäre es logischerweise, wenn du dir nen WLAN-router anschaffen würdest. dann müßte der PC auch nicht an sein, nur weil du ins netz willst.

und wie genau du adhoc und freigabe machst: am besten nochmal googlen mit "ad-hoc" und "freigeben" und "ipod touch" oder so 

hier vlt. hilfreiche: iPod Touch über ad-hoc WLAN-Netzwerk?


wie das mit der verschlüsselung is, weiß ich aber immer noch nicht ^^


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

also bei mir gings früher mit Wii und DS nicht kann aber sein das es mit nem Iphone/Ipod per adhoc funktioniert. Achso mit meinem Windows Mobile Phone funtzt das ebenfalls nicht per adhoc nintendo stick geht aber.


----------



## amdintel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

ich habe es heute durch Zufall  gesehen unter NW Einstellungen für andere Benutzter frei geben, weil man ja ein andere ist , wenn man über Wlan dann conectet


----------



## Happy Chicken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: O² Loop-Surf-Stick als Acces Point nutzen ?*

Vielen Dank für die Posts,
haben echt geholfen !


----------

